# Filling Stations Around The World



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Let's put here all the pics about filling stations. The only request is that the pic should be of good quality (so not a pic taken without the purpose to shot a filling station).

Good quality pics with a filling station but without it as the main charachter are good too.


Uniprojekt - OMV-Tankstelle Eichstätt di C.G.2014, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMV-Tankstelle di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMV_Station_01 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

133/365 - Schwabensurfer di matmaxx, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tank & Sub...Living in Italy I really want Subway to come here. We need a veggie fast food!


6442-org di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

bft-Tankstelle_Kuttenkeuler_in_Goch di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

bp_kemptthal_station_abend di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuel & BK


presse12 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bildserie-17 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

HEM_Dunst_02 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oeffentliche-Tankstellen-Tanktec di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

received_m_mid_1380907280297_d389d7482099d5ca88_0 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Litro filling station (part of Rompetrol group), Romania, A2 motorway:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

received_m_mid_1380910169182_a8562d0c7bdbc89294_5 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe it would be nice to say where's located the filling station in each pic...


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Star_Tankstelle di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

received_m_mid_1380910169182_a8562d0c7bdbc89294_9 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

received_m_mid_1380923980016_985db01d0c61b19b89_1 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

StarNacht_2012 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuel & Migrolino...that's Switzerland!


received_m_mid_1380910169182_a8562d0c7bdbc89294_8 di marvin_scheuring, su Flickr


----------

